# Rant about boarding stables



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

1. No but then again I've never met a deaf person period, nevermind a horsey one.
2. I don't think anything of it. Not sure what the question is asking. I don't see anything wrong with a deaf person owning a horse - might have to do some things a little differently to compensate for the lack of sound I guess? No idea.
3. I'd keep the horse and try to do right by her.
4. I would find a decent place to board at without feedings included and try to feed her myself or perhaps pay a third party to do it if I absolutely could not rely on barn staff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

RoronoaZorox3 said:


> 1) Did you ever meet a deaf horse person?
> 2) What do you think about a deaf person owning a horse?
> 3) What would you do if you experienced same purchase as I do?
> 4) What would you do to encounter the bad barn owner about the feeding situations?


1) Not only have I met a deaf horse person, she worked for me and was the best barn helper I've ever had. I was very sad when she grew up and went off to college and a real job. She owns an awesome barrel horse and rides her and others a lot. She's a very good horsewoman, and I'd be happy to have her come back to her old job. 

2) I think the same about a deaf person owning a horse as I do a hearing person. As long as they are willing to learn about being a horseman and love and care for the animal, I wish them lots of happiness and long lives for their horses. 

3) It would depend on how much I wanted a riding horse. I have several horses I can ride, and I have pasture for them, so I'd probably keep her and try to fatten her up and let her be a pasture ornament for as long as she lasts. If I had to board and could only afford 1 horse, I might have to reconsider that and do something else. 

4) Since you've already left the barns who didn't feed her, I'd let it go and consider it a lesson learned. You're not going to change their ways or gain anything yourself by confronting them and most likely it will just end up in a big argument. Walk away, count to 10 or more, and go give your horse a hug.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

1) I did meet a deaf horseperson. She owned a "boarding facility". I was taken in by her lies, because I saw only nice pix, and was moving across the country. She didnt feed for crap, wanted to charge me extra for my horse, had broken fence wires and barbed wire everywhere, and was impossible to get ahold of, among other things. I moved my horse and had to pay her extra weeks, because we couldnt get ahold of her (I had to move again), and despite phone records etc, she tried to say we never tried contacting to notify. Whatever, lesson learned, certified mail only.

2) Not sure theres much difference between a deaf horseperson and a hearing one 

3) I've been screwed before. Lesson learned, IMO. Not worth suing.

4) Id move. I dont think, btw, its cuz you're deaf....horses cant talk, and crooked people will get away with what they can. I keep my horses at home now, its a PITA, but everyone is fed.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

1) Did you ever meet a deaf horse person? 

My good friend and BO has hearing loss, not complete but if she doesn't have her hearing aids in (which is often) you might as well be talking to the wall if she cannot physically see you talking.

2) What do you think about a deaf person owning a horse?

I can't imagine it makes any difference... it's not like horses can talk.

3) What would you do if you experienced same purchase as I do? 

Probably the same thing, I'm a softy when it comes to animals.

4) What would you do to encounter the bad barn owner about the feeding situations?

There's nothing you can do really, other than move elsewhere or feed yourself to ensure it happens. I had an issue with my horse being fed where he was boarded at one time so I came every night and fed myself.


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't know any deaf horse people, but my daughters have each had deaf friends in school. I have, however, come across horse people who have taken advantage of me. What a disgrace that a vet was in on this for you!

I don't know where you are located but that is just awful that you ran into so much trouble with barn owners not willing to feed your horse properly. It should certainly not matter that their owners may be deaf.

I am sure your mare is thrilled to have someone take good care of her even though she may be old I think it is common to sell a horse as younger than it really is, I have read about it on this forum before.

Good luck to you with your mare! I hope you will come across some friends in your horse community.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've never met a deaf horseperson, either, but there's a therapeutic riding non-profit that runs out of my barn, and I meet lots of riders with various physical and mental disabilities.

I'm with the others- I don't see any reason why being deaf would affect being able to own/care for a horse. Horses aren't generally very vocal animals, and focus a lot on body language.

If I had gotten attached to the horse like you had, I probably would have kept it, too. I've heard lots of stories of dishonest sellers lying about a horse's age, but a vet...! Even if I didn't keep the horse and was able to get my money back from the owner I would have tried to take some action against the vet, notified the licensing board, maybe even sued for damages. 

A bad barn manager is a bad barn manager, nothing you can do about it but move somewhere else. If your horse wasn't being fed at night, neither was anyone else's, and there's no reason to think that they'll start just because you complain.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Finding a great boarding barn is HARD- I will admit.

I've moved twice since February. At the first place the care was good(not enough shavings in stalls but not a HUGE deal) The facility just wasn't great, 12 acres for 20 horses, all weeds no grass, arena was NEVER drug...my horse tripped multiple times almost sending me flying. 

Second place was a nightmare. 
The "forgot" to feed and water my horses multiple times, didn't muck my horses stall who was on stall rest, only threw fresh shavings over the poop and urine. Workers that lied etc etc

I was trying to keep in a budget, but finally I lost it. I took my horses and moved to a quite expensive barn, TOTALLY worth the money though. Everyone there is extremely friendly, my horses are checked on even though I do self care and the owner is wonderful.

I may be broke, but my horses and I are happy.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

On the subject of deaf people, I used to volunteer at a vet's office, and there was a deaf guy who worked there sometimes at the same time I was there. He was really nice! He couldn't speak, so we would pull out our phones, type out what we wanted to say, and show each other. He loved the animals there and always treated them well. I forgot his name. I don't even remember if I ever knew it. But he was a very kind person and I never saw him as being any less of a human than I am. Even if he was a jerk, I wouldn't change how I would treat him just because he is deaf. I would have treated him how I treat jerks!  Being deaf doesn't mean he gets any special privileges. Like you said about yourself, he's deaf, not stupid.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

most of the deaf people i have met, can lip read. I just made sure to enunciate well. 
You don't listen to the horse with your ears, you listen by feel . so maybe it would be an advantage to be deaf, no outside distractions. I would be cautious on a trail , and be sure to have someone with me that i could trust. 
I have been ripped off countless times. Horses signed over to me, oh she was a lead line for little kids.. near death , Not broke. good thing I put someone else on her before the gr neice or gr nephew. Another , oh he just had a bad case of thrush , my rosy red behind the toe is dead , looks like swiss cheese, as his feet were to short, so I let them grow out to see what was what after putting 150 lbs on the horse, plus he get the squirts with anything but grass. 
I still have them. On pasture , for now. 
There was no point in saying anything. If you wish to keep the mare, you cannot ask for a refund . 
It is very good of you to keep her and give her a good quality life. Perhaps you coudl find a rescue or organization near you that you could ride at, or perhaps if you can afford the feed etc adopt a horse or get one donated to you through a rescue organization .


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

......when did OP get banned?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

OP's banned, y'all.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

*1) Did you ever meet a deaf horse person? * the first barn that i ever rode at/took lessons at when i was young had a boarder who was deaf. she was a beautiful rider and, imo, a beautiful person. she was very good to her horses, did all the grooming/tacking/riding/care (it was full care board so the rest of the stuff) herself and she was only a year or two older than i am - so perhaps 13 or 14 when i met her. i don't think being deaf has any bearing on how competent a horse person can or should be. 

*2) What do you think about a deaf person owning a horse?* please see my answer to #1

*3) What would you do if you experienced same purchase as I do? * i think i might have gone back to the seller and found out what they would have to say about the whole situation, but i would have kept the mare too. it's not fair to her that she's had a crappy life/owners and was sold under false advertisement. good for you for caring for her regardless. 

*4) What would you do to encounter the bad barn owner about the feeding situations?* i've moved three times in the last half a year for just this reason. if i'm paying for x, y and z then i better be getting x, y and z! simple.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> OP's banned, y'all.


sheesh - teach me to read all of the posts before posting myself.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

1) I may have, but not a horse one. Personally, I think its admirable. 

2) As long as you can care for the horse, give it love and attention I see nothing wrong with it what so ever.

3) Same thing. I would put the horse on a senior feed, probably some weight-gain supplements. 

4) I'd drag out the boarding contract and show it to them and ask why they aren't feeding my horse like they promised. If your horse continues to loose weight because they aren't feeding your horse I would bring them to court. If you can't bring them to court, look for a new barn. When you look for a new barn look and see when and how they feed the horses and if they do. That way you don't have to keep moving barns because they aren't feeding your horse. Some barns have a 'fixed' grain for all horses. My barn does, however I'm sure if I supply the grain that they would feed it to my horse. They also let horses have supplements and feed it to the horses every morning. 

A horse that is in her 30's will have a hard time keeping weight compared to a 15 year old. I know some horses that have that problem in their 20's.

Good luck!



...Wow I just typed all of that...LOL. Oh well.
ETA: Why was she banned? I don't think there was anything wrong with her thread, considering it was her first post?


----------



## Theophania (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey y'all. The OP is me. I am the same person. This is what happened to me before I adopted other two horses. So, you guys aren't typing for nothing. I faced a lot of problems because I am deaf. I have a lot of stories to share, but I don't know if I should. It is full of dramas and bull**** from other people. Let me know if you want me to share more stories of the problems I have faced being only one deaf person in this horse community where I live. 

P.S. I made a new account...


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The 2nd account was banned as it is against the rules.

Having had a 2nd chance with the original account Theophania did not work it seems, publicly bragging you broke the rules can only earn you a ban.

No reason to leave the thread open

.


----------

